# Greek Garlic sauces



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Everytime I eat Skordalia, I cannot help thinking that this must be the Ambrosia , the food of Gods 

Skordalia ( Skordo = garlic in Greek, so skordalia is the paste made of garlic) is a sauce that escorts mostly fried dried cod fish ( salt fish).

Cod fish with scordalia is one of our "national" dishes
Scordalia matches perfectly with herbs or with fried zuccinis and fired green peppers that we offer as appetizers during the summer.
I have posted a recipe with scordalia with Hare in the oven. A Traditional recipe from Arcadia Greece! One of the most tastefull dishes I have ever tasted.

Skordalia with walnuts

1 kilo potatos
6-8 cloves of garlic
1 cup of tea olive oil
4 tsps of lemon juice
1 tea cup of chopped walnuts

Boil the potatos. Before they get too cold, place them in the blender and mix them with the garlic and the olive oil , the lemon juice and finaly the walnuts.

You should add the ingredients slowly and by turns. I mean, place in the mixture some oil then some lemon juice and then some oil again.

 

An easy recipe for Ambrosia!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Some people make skordalia with bread. This recipe is easier and much cheaper.

Skordalia with Bread

4 slices of stale bread
1 tea cup of milk
4 cloves of garlic
salt
6 tbs of olive oil
2 tbs of lemon juice

Soak the bread in the milk. 
Drain it
Place the bread in the blender and stir it with the garlic, salt and finally the olive oil and lemon slowly by turns.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

1 teacup walnuts slightly roasted
2 cloves of garlic
2 tbs of parsley
2 tbs of dried basil
1/2 teacup of olive oil
1/2tsp of pepper

Place the all the ingredients EXCEPT of the olive oil in the blender or in the mortar. 
Mix the ingredients well. Place them in a bowl and then add the olive oil to cover the surface. Store your sauce in the fridge


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Oh, yummy, Athenaeus!!!!

Going to have to try this. Bet this garlic sauce would be outstanding with fish....


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Athenaeus: your recipe is very much like one from the NY Times that I've been making for about 30 years, except that yours is better (more garlic!):

*Spaghetti with Nut Sauce*

Yield: 4 servings

1/2 C. olive oil
1/2 C. salad oil _(note: i usually use all olive)_
2 C. toasted walnuts
1/2 C. freshly grated Parmesan cheese
1/4 C. chopped onion
1 clove garlic _(more, more!)_
1 T. chopped fresh oregano or 2 tsp. dried
1 T. chopped fresh chervil or 2 tsp. dried
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
2 T. chopped Italian parsley
1 C. cooked, sliced zucchini
1 # spaghetti, cooked al dente and drained

1. Combine all the ingredients except the spaghetti in an electric blender and blend until smooth. Pour sauce into a saucepan and heat to just below the boil.

2. Pour hot sauce over spaghetti placed in a deep platter and toss.

_My other notes:_ this sauce is very thick, and tends to separate. Use it all at once. Can be cut in half.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

In my recipe I have an onion too but I decided to exclude it as I typed it.
I am a doric - order type in general 
I mean sometimes some recipes here in the forum shock me!! So many spices and herbs!!
A couple of strong, good quality ingredients a few drops of olive oil and there it is!

Since you mentioned NYT recipes. From your posts I realise that you find those recipes trust worthy. Right?

PS Skordalia with fish is something you have to try Nancy!! But be sure that everyone in the table tastes it. Your breath afterwards will be like ****


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

They are as trustworthy as any written recipes -- that is, if I were to follow them exactly, they would probably work most of the time. Except that other than cake recipes (where the chemistry matters most), I almost never follow a recipe as written. :blush:


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Athenaeus:

In your first post of this thread you mention "1 cup of tea olive oil". Is that quantity - 1 cup of tea - 4 fl. ounces or 8 fl ounces. An indication in milliliters would be okay, too.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

This is 8fl oz cup.
But use one cup and a bit more.

VERY illuminating I know, but this is in my recipe book which belonged to grandma


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Just reading your post, Athenaeus, took me back to the island of Thassos, where I ate a superbly fried fish fillet adorned with a generous dollop of skordalia. The table was dappled by sunlight filtering through the olive tree under which we ate, and the soft breezes off the sea brought some coolness to the July afternoon. 

:lips: Mmmm... and a glass of white wine to add the right touch to the meal. That was almost 22 years ago, and just the mention of that wonderful sauce brought back that simple, magical meal. Thank you!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Made it tonight Athenaeus! Used mahi-mahi and served over a bed of spinach.

Oh, delectable!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the recipe. Will be making this often!


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks so much for those recipes Athenaeus!
Can't wait to try them...especially the Potato type:lips: :lips: :lips: 

Pongi


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Yeah, A, I really like those recipes. I plan to try the potato skordalia accompanied by a retsina and also either a kasseri or feta cheese doused in Papa's EV olive oil from Portugal, called Romeu.


----------



## chelsea (May 28, 2002)

Please help me find a GOOD Mousaka recipe that is easy to prepare and delicious. When I was in Greece I "lived" on this casserole....I haven't been able to duplicate it here in the US...any chance anyone might help.

Appreciate it!

Chelsea


----------

